# What song do you enter the stage to?



## Taclite (Nov 29, 2011)

We're playing our first gig this friday (we've been playing together for close to 4 years, hooray for lack of bassist/drummer), and we're not the type of guys who take everything way too seriously.

This is the song we're entering the stage to:

FRIDAY by Taclite on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

It's a strange-ass remix/mashup of Rebecca Black - Friday and Doctor P - Tetris.
*
What song do you enter the stage to, if any?*


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 29, 2011)

Any classic rock song that most folks will know, especially if it has a really fun riff or some super cheesy vocals. 

It's really fun to play the first few bars along with it and then just go into your own stuff.


----------



## metaljohn (Nov 29, 2011)

The last show my band played, we came out to "I'm Miley Cyrus" by Lil B. As much as I hate him, I found it hilarious.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Nov 29, 2011)

Are you guys pro wrestlers or something?


----------



## cwhitey2 (Nov 29, 2011)

We had a sound clip, from like a news broadcast where hell was breaking loose.then we wernt straight into blast beats.


----------



## Razzy (Nov 29, 2011)

My band opened with this.

SoundClick artist: iDestroy - iDestroy will eat your face

We came in at the breakdown, so live we just used the beginning part before it.


----------



## niffnoff (Nov 29, 2011)

cwhitey2 said:


> We had a sound clip, from like a news broadcast where hell was breaking loose.then we wernt straight into blast beats.



I made one from an emergency broadcast signal, but we requested all the lights went out as the sound played through, was trippy people thought it was actually real until they heard a glitched "this is only a test" and then dethcore galore.

We got called back to do an encore so we did something similar on stage with the home alone clip "angels with filthy souls", ah that one was always a crowd lover.

*keep the change you filthy animal*


----------



## broj15 (Nov 29, 2011)

we used to use this. We always had it cut off right after it says "fire" with a huge bass drop right into a breakdown.


----------



## Thep (Nov 29, 2011)

Nothing can beat O Fortuna and Vital Remains knows that.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Nov 30, 2011)

Used to use the Gremlins theme in one of my last bands.


----------



## Blake1970 (Nov 30, 2011)

I saw the Pixies a long ass time ago and they played Polka music for like an hour before they came on stage. Everyone was drinking beers and going nuts for the show to start!


----------



## Blake1970 (Nov 30, 2011)

I saw the Pixies a long ass time ago and they played Polka music for like an hour before they came on stage. Everyone was drinking beers and going nuts for the show to start!


----------



## FireInside (Nov 30, 2011)

A few years ago Hatebreed came out to the "America, Fuck Yeah!" song from Team America. Pure awesomeness.


----------



## piggins411 (Nov 30, 2011)

Went to a show last night and the first band came out to the Zelda theme


----------



## Jake (Dec 1, 2011)

came out to the inception theme at our first show, probably gonna do some sort of dubstep for this one but not sure yet. Gotta make a good first impression hahaha


----------



## Taclite (Dec 2, 2011)

Well, our mixer crapped out on us and fucked up our intro, but we played our asses off anyway. Went awesome, in my opinion


----------



## myampslouder (Dec 4, 2011)

My old band used to come play an intro that I wrote using a couple different harmonies and arranging it so that everyone came up and started their part as it repeated until the whole band was on stage and it just sounded epic then we let the last note ring as the drummer counted in the first song which started on the same not as the end of the intro. 


Was a simple riff really but was still always a crowd pleaser


----------



## Explorer (Dec 5, 2011)

I used to be part of an acoustic duo, and we always opened with "Also Spake Zarathustra." It was so over the top, but we did classical/jazz/tango, and always insisted on being note-perfect.


----------



## jr1092 (Dec 5, 2011)

I liked the opening ABR used the last time I saw them. It surprisingly really pumped out the crowd.


----------



## alfred (Dec 5, 2011)

classical stuff, like Henry Purcell or Beethoven. 

That produces a deep effect, and allows you to start with any kind of song (fast, slow ...)


----------



## Mukersman (Dec 5, 2011)

It sure would be cool to moonwalk onto stage to MJ...


----------



## Fillifax (Dec 12, 2011)

Silence. Then, the bass-intro to our song "Wetmoon" starts. Suddenly, blast beats, and then all hell breaks loose and we just stand there, going nuts and headbanging from song one. Guaranteed moshpits.

Only downside: It's by far our most energetic song, and it can feel a bit anti-climatic to finish off with a not-as-heavy progressive song


----------



## ZackP3750 (Dec 18, 2011)

When I saw Tool like 4 years ago they had some 90s rock songs playing softly, then all of a sudden Maiden's "Number of the Beast" came on incredibly loud and perfectly synced with lights. Everyone came rushing back to the stage, only for Tool to not come on for about another 20-30 minutes. go for something like that haha


----------



## simulclass83 (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 18, 2011)

My band opened with the soundclip from From Dusk Til Dawn where Gerorge Clooney is telling the maid not to run, because he has six little friends, and they can all run faster than you. Pretty cool.


----------



## c4tze (Dec 19, 2011)

imperial march ... what else


----------



## Iamasingularity (Dec 19, 2011)

"North Korean dictator Kim Jung Il may be stepping down. Yeah, experts in the State Department say he could be replaced by his son, Menta Li Ill." --David Letterman


----------



## texshred777 (Dec 22, 2011)

Planning on recording a Metal version of Mars, from the Planets suite. Would use that.


----------



## johnythehero (Dec 23, 2011)

Not me but I saw a band not to long ago that opened with the intro to the black ops zombies theme song....It was surprisingly intense.


----------



## Holliday (Jan 18, 2012)

Thunderstruck by AC/DC. Usually going into another tune in the key of B


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Genome (Jan 19, 2012)

Nyan Cat.


----------

